# Tioga Spyder saddle pics & weight...



## Jersey (Sep 14, 2005)

so my awesome GF got me new spyder saddle > www.tiogausa.com 
sorry for the bad pics ....i dont know how to eliminate the glare w/o turning off the flash 

*144 grams!*


----------



## kneecap (Dec 20, 2003)

So, how does it feel on the bike? And, what saddle are you coming from, so we could get some kind of comparison? 
Cool, if it works as advertised.


----------



## Jersey (Sep 14, 2005)

im coming from an old school WTB sst.k saddle which is pretty firm itself. this isnt on my bike yet, ill know soon enough when i get my bike back from my buddy.
the saddle looks very well made, the cutouts are very precise and it does flex as advertised, even the side corners flex a lot.
it looks like it could take a good beating too.


----------



## SocalSuperhero (May 5, 2004)

Jersey said:


> im coming from an old school WTB sst.k saddle which is pretty firm itself. this isnt on my bike yet, ill know soon enough when i get my bike back from my buddy.
> the saddle looks very well made, the cutouts are very precise and it does flex as advertised, even the side corners flex a lot.
> it looks like it could take a good beating too.


Looks like it might work for me, I just ordered one up so we'll see.


----------



## williford (Dec 8, 2005)

What are the dimensions of the saddle? (How wide?)


----------



## Jersey (Sep 14, 2005)

123mm (5.00 inches) width
270mm (10.6 inches) length


----------



## iKarol (Dec 29, 2005)

Jersey, the saddle looks amazing, but I'm afraid it will not be too comfortable...

I used Tioga MC Lite S (187g) just for 2 months and it had a similar shape to your Spider. I had to get rid off this saddle, it was unfortunately extremely uncomfortable, particularly during XC races


----------



## moose8500 (Sep 18, 2004)

Please give a review of these after some miles... I'm really interested in the confort of some of these "hard" but flexy saddles. Right now I'm on an aspide fx, so not exactly super cushy....


----------



## Max (Jan 13, 2004)

anyone who remembers/has a pic of this Selle Italia Gilberto Simoni saddle we talked about 1.5 years ago? Looked very similar both in shape and design.


----------



## xcracer87 (Dec 30, 2005)

So how does the saddle feel???


----------



## Emax (Dec 4, 2005)

Isn't the feel of the saddle completely dependent on rider's backside bone structure? I mean some people feel comfortable on SLR others are not - so the only way to know is by trial and error. I think of all the bicycle parts - this choce is the most subjective one. 
One thing that could help is comparing one saddle to another that is a more popular model, this way there is a point of reference.


----------



## Jersey (Sep 14, 2005)

i havent ridden on the saddle yet, but ive sat on it and peddled around a bit and believe it or not the "flex" technology bologna tioga claims really does work. the shell manages to flex just enough to give you a sense of forgiveness. but dont get me wrong, it is still VERY thin and surface area is as little or less than an SLRs.
ive ridden flites and SLRs in the past with no real complaints and this saddle is quite similar in feel and dimension.


----------



## xcracer87 (Dec 30, 2005)

Jersey said:


> i havent ridden on the saddle yet, but ive sat on it and peddled around a bit and believe it or not the "flex" technology bologna tioga claims really does work. the shell manages to flex just enough to give you a sense of forgiveness. but dont get me wrong, it is still VERY thin and surface area is as little or less than an SLRs.
> ive ridden flites and SLRs in the past with no real complaints and this saddle is quite similar in feel and dimension.


Sweet im getting one new week.

I found a place that sells them for $75


----------



## Jersey (Sep 14, 2005)

my GF get it for me for christmas from aebike.com.... i think it was $74.99
good place! or so i was told


----------



## xcracer87 (Dec 30, 2005)

Jersey said:


> my GF get it for me for christmas from aebike.com.... i think it was $74.99
> good place! or so i was told


SHHH thats were im getting it too.


----------



## SocalSuperhero (May 5, 2004)

xcracer87 said:


> SHHH thats were im getting it too.


universalcycles.com has them too.


----------



## eurorider (Feb 15, 2004)

Too bad they didn't use Ti rails. It would have weighed about 115-120 g.

The comfort is probably half decent but the design looks a bit cheezy IMO.


----------



## Jersey (Sep 14, 2005)

the rails are hollow aluminum and weigh less than Ti.
and to be honest the quality is top notch, theres no rough edges on any of the plastic and the mold is perfect.


----------



## eurorider (Feb 15, 2004)

Before, you said the rails are cromoly. Now they are hollow aluminum?

An SLR (hollow Ti rails) weighs the same but if you remove the leather and padding, you're left with a 115-120 g SLR. How can the rails of this Tioga possibly be lighter than the Ti rails of an SLR when the bare SLR weighs ~25 g less than the Tioga and doesn't have 50 holes cut in the surface?


----------



## moose8500 (Sep 18, 2004)

eurorider said:


> Before, you said the rails are cromoly. Now they are hollow aluminum?
> 
> An SLR (hollow Ti rails) weighs the same but if you remove the leather and padding, you're left with a 115-120 g SLR. How can the rails of this Tioga possibly be lighter than the Ti rails of an SLR when the bare SLR weighs ~25 g less than the Tioga and doesn't have 50 holes cut in the surface?


I've never seen saddle rails of aluminum. Cromoly/ti/ or vanadium alloy. Never aluminum. It would break, from the vertical forces on the horizontally aligned thin rails.

BTW, any more info on this saddle? It looks pretty cool, to set off a bike, make it different. Is it durable? How does it compare to an aspide?


----------



## xcracer87 (Dec 30, 2005)

moose8500 said:


> I've never seen saddle rails of aluminum. Cromoly/ti/ or vanadium alloy. Never aluminum. It would break, from the vertical forces on the horizontally aligned thin rails.
> 
> BTW, any more info on this saddle? It looks pretty cool, to set off a bike, make it different. Is it durable? How does it compare to an aspide?


Thats what i would like to know how does it compare to the aspide because, the aspide feels like butter to me.


----------



## Jersey (Sep 14, 2005)

sorry about the confusion, guys. the website i believe said something about NiCro rails, which i put in another post.
when i got the saddle and read it the rail said "Hollow Composite Alloy" which i understood as alloy=aluminum. however after thinking about it for a second i realized what they were trying to to say. its not aluminum!


----------



## Megaclocker (Sep 28, 2005)

It looks cool !

I might consider getting one...

Looks more durable then a slr...


----------



## SocalSuperhero (May 5, 2004)

Oww..this thing hurts, no two ways about it. It really does suck they didn't put ti rails on it, cause if you're going to sit on this ass hatchet it should be lighter. Flexwise, really no different than any regular plastic seat shell with the foam removed. Dunno, unimpressed.


----------



## xcracer87 (Dec 30, 2005)

SocalSuperhero said:


> Oww..this thing hurts, no two ways about it. It really does suck they didn't put ti rails on it, cause if you're going to sit on this ass hatchet it should be lighter. Flexwise, really no different than any regular plastic seat shell with the foam removed. Dunno, unimpressed.


Is it really that bad?


----------



## Jersey (Sep 14, 2005)

how much do you weigh localsuperhero?
mine seems to flex quite nicely beneath me, and im about 170lbs.
mine not only seems to flex enough to be comfortable, but it actually contours to me bumm


----------



## SocalSuperhero (May 5, 2004)

Jersey said:


> how much do you weigh localsuperhero?
> mine seems to flex quite nicely beneath me, and im about 170lbs.
> mine not only seems to flex enough to be comfortable, but it actually contours to me bumm


Plenty of weight...190. I think it's just a hair too narrow for my sit bone. Don't get me wrong, it definatly flexes, I just didn't think the flex was really more than my other saddle that i striped the padding off of. Saddles are so rider specific anyways that the only way to figure out what works for you is to just try them out. No biggie, sent it back. Got a couple more on the way to try out.


----------



## xcracer87 (Dec 30, 2005)

SocalSuperhero said:


> Plenty of weight...190. I think it's just a hair too narrow for my sit bone. Don't get me wrong, it definatly flexes, I just didn't think the flex was really more than my other saddle that i striped the padding off of. Saddles are so rider specific anyways that the only way to figure out what works for you is to just try them out. No biggie, sent it back. Got a couple more on the way to try out.


Where did you order yours from?


----------



## Jersey (Sep 14, 2005)

yeah, i would have to agree.
the oldschool WTB SST saddles were MADE for my ass, lol. unfortunately theyre on the heavy side, but they sure do hold up well.
i like the SLRs too, but the foam cover is just not tough enough for my riding style. my bike tends to see a lot of air time with me not on it and the saddle undoubtedly takes a lot of the hits so i need something that will withstand the abuse.
this new spyder seems to fit the bill pretty well for now. feels like an SLR, but stronger.


----------



## MRIO (Oct 22, 2005)

Hello to everybody  .

I registered in this awesome forum many months ago but this is the first time I post here.

I put this post up because I have a doubt I hope you will be able to solve. What is it used for? :idea: (It comes with your new brand Tioga Spyder)










I am really shocked :eekster:

Cheers & happy trails .


----------



## anden (Jan 22, 2004)

MRIO said:


> Hello to everybody  .
> 
> I registered in this awesome forum many months ago but this is the first time I post here.
> 
> ...


In case you have recovered from the shock and are able to read this:

I guess it's just a promotional keyring. As you may see, the cut-out holes are the shapes that the Tioga logo is made up of.

I got one of those saddles too (149 g), but didn't like it. I'm back on my 203 g Titec Ithys that feels much comfier to me.


----------



## joeadnan (Oct 21, 2003)

It does look like a stencil with which you can trace the Tioga logo. The points marked A and B could be registration points.



anden said:


> In case you have recovered from the shock and are able to read this:


Not everyone's first language is English...


----------



## anden (Jan 22, 2004)

joeadnan said:


> Not everyone's first language is English...


Exactly. No harming intended.


----------



## bicycleman (Jul 1, 2006)

you know that if your in the saddle over any substantial bumps, the seat will flex all the way down and hit the seatpost head(doesnt feel good), I threw mine away, after a week of use


----------



## TrekFan (Apr 21, 2005)

holy crap that's weird. well, if you don't want it you could always bury it in your backyard. a thousand years from now it would be a riot for future civilizations to unearth that thing and try to figure out what it is...


----------



## cale399 (Oct 18, 2008)

*the new 2010 Spyder Twin Tail*

very comfortable, I liked the old one, BUT once I tried this one there was no comparison (not that the old one was comfy...just got used to it did a 50 miler...) this one is night and day it flexes more and has a wider base luv it and wieght was 140g on my buddies scale...had a black one b4 so now trying to color coordinate w/white one on same bike...


----------



## RPtheFP (Jul 19, 2009)

Know what is awesome about this?
I am pretty sure it is designed to only last at the most 2 years. A friend of mine got one for testing when they came out and used it heavily for two years and it shows in the webbing.
But the flex looks awesome. I may just stick with the Specialized saddles.


----------



## cale399 (Oct 18, 2008)

RPtheFP said:


> Know what is awesome about this?
> I am pretty sure it is designed to only last at the most 2 years. A friend of mine got one for testing when they came out and used it heavily for two years and it shows in the webbing.
> But the flex looks awesome. I may just stick with the Specialized saddles.


not just to go by what Tioga says, but the padding in a regular saddle will wear/break down from use and not be as cushy as when u first bought it, so you could argue that a reg. saddle has a certain live expectancy too unless you repad/cover the shell etc.

I like the looks and the comfort that this new one has it cleans easy and yes it will not be shinny forever, but I have had SLRs and all have the leather start to crak b/c well yes there is leather and then it rips and that doesnt look great either so there is prob. no perfect saddle as far a wear and tear is concerned...and they actually only last about a year...but I 'm ok w/that b/c they arent that expensive compared to Selle Italia or San Marcos in the same weight range -135g-140g


----------

